# Tucker is 5 months old now



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

My little man is 5 months old - 10 lbs of sweetness


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! is he ever a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my lord what a gorgeous boy he is!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's a cutie teddy bear cockapoo with a velvet-like nose! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

So gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

He is just gorgeous...a little teddy bear


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone - he really is a sweetheart. Completely house trained and walks pretty well on his leash and he makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What mix is Tucker? lovely photo xxx


----------



## lenaf4ever (May 31, 2012)

he is so cute!!! i love his color looks so cuddly and clean!! nice picture <3


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Little cutie pie 😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very gorgeous....love the namex


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, I Know I said it last time you posted, but he's so like my puppy molly


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jes they are very alight. Would have lovely puppies 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

JoJo said:


> What mix is Tucker? lovely photo xxx


Dad was an American Cocker and Mom a poodle


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I'm sorry, I Know I said it last time you posted, but he's so like my puppy molly


I know - they really could be siblings. Molly is a real cutie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pale cockapoos .. so cute xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Tucker is gorgeous - such a lovely photos 

Edited this as thought the same pup - Molly is gorgeous too


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful face! X


----------

